# Allroad owner to be!



## ak_runner (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi gang, I am new to this forum, spending most of my time on the Vanagon list. We are in process of purchasing a 2005 Allroad 4.2L with 26,000 miles from a dealer in Riverside, CA. I am familiar with older Quattro's having owned a couple but not that knowledgable on later model cars. We also currently have but will be selling a 2003 Passat 4Motion Wagon, and two Vanagon Syncro's(one a Westy).
I was wondering if anyone could recommend an independent shop in Riverside to do a buyers inspection for us? I will also be in the market for a set of 17" wheels to fit it so that I can premount a set of snowtires. I would even be open to swapping the 18"s that are under it on the off chance that someone in the area has some and wants to move up a size. Not likely I know but it never hurts to inquire. Our Allroad will be shipped to us once it passes an inspection as we live in Alaska and can't take the time right now to drive it home. That and we don't want to pay California sales tax on it, the tax would be more than shipping will cost.
TIA
Mark


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (ak_runner)*

well congrats on the purchase!
2005 4.2L's are probably the single best C5 allroads out there. any reason why you ditched the passat wagon for the allroad?
can't help you with the Riverside inspection issue, but i am curious as to why you'd be interested in swapping wheels? either mount snow tires on the existing wheels, or just get a set of steelies to use with snow tires in lieu of getting new wheels. you can buy steelies for snow wheel purposes of tirerack, or your local dealer. with steelies costing under $100 a piece, that might be a cheaper option for you.
as far as taxation, i hear you on taxes... however you pay taxes based on where you register the car, not whether you drove it or had it delievered from out of state. Either that or i'm mis-understanding your comment about shipping versus california sales tax.
at any rate, you probably have a lot of questions on this car, and i can guarantee the questions will be the same that everyone else has been asking. please do feel free to read through here and learn some of the most common issues and questions with the car, and whatever you don't see that you are curious about, just ask!








welcome, and please post pictures when it gets there.


----------



## ak_runner (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Thanks for the reply.
The wife was "bored" with her Passat. We have had Quattro's in the past and she wanted another. The Allroad fits our needs for her vehicle. She has been spoiled with AWD vehicles for years now and probably will own one until (if/when) we leave Alaska. Not that real Alaskans can ever truly leave, she was born here and I came up in 1969.
Why swap for 17"s. Our roads are tough on low profile tire/wheel sets, the 18"s are 45's while the 17's are 55's. Plus there are more and better choices for studded tires in 17's. As for mounting tire on the exisitng rims, I would want a second set no matter what. It runs $70.00 to $90.00 twice a year to mount and dismount here. Plus there is the hassle of getting into a shop, waiting for the car, risk of damage to the wheels, etc. I like many Alaskans prefer to have my snow tires already mounted and change them myself once snow is on the ground.
I would rather try to find a set of 17" alloys first and purchase steel wheels if I can't find them.
California charges Sales Tax even to nonresidents if you pick up the car yourself, the only way to avoid it is to have to the vehicle shipped out of State via Common Carrier. This is a Sales Tax, Registration tax would be done here in Alaska. At their tax rate it would cost more to pick it up than the shipping will be all of the way to Alaska which is roughly $2,000.00.
Thanks again for taking the time to respond.
Mark


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (ak_runner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ak_runner* »_I would rather try to find a set of 17" alloys first and purchase steel wheels if I can't find them.
California charges Sales Tax even to nonresidents if you pick up the car yourself, the only way to avoid it is to have to the vehicle shipped out of State via Common Carrier. This is a Sales Tax, Registration tax would be done here in Alaska. At their tax rate it would cost more to pick it up than the shipping will be all of the way to Alaska which is roughly $2,000.00.


no problem mark, and again welcome.








i would just see if you could find someone selling their OEM factory allroad wheels then, or at the very least just go the 17" steelie route on tire rack like i mentioned. in months that don't have ice on the ground, i can't imagine the roads would be so bad that the 18's on there now would be unbearable... if so try trading someone in a more warm climate for their OEM 17" wheels.
regarding the california thing, i'd ask that you double-check that issue. i've purchased cars from there before and drove them home without having that issue. how does california know you bought the car from them? and where/how do they bill you? in WA, we pay taxes when we register the car in the state (get tabs), and we pay those taxes TO washington. In Florida and Texas i did the same thing. I've bought 3 cars from california and never lived there, and i've never paid taxes to the state of california.... so i'm wondering where you got that information. If that information IS accurate, obviously you can get around it as i have.








EDIT: all my purchases were from private parties... i'm guessing you're going through a dealer then eh? any chance you find a car from a private party? 


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 11:26 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## ak_runner (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

We would rather do the buy and drive routine, and have done so in the past. Unfortunately this car is from a dealer hence the tax applies. That and the fact that we do not feel like driving the Alcan Hwy this time of year. I would not mind but am too busy at work to be able to get away and do not want my wife to drive it alone during the Winter. I Can't complain though, a 2005 4.2L Allroad with 26,000 miles that is still under Factory warranty until next July for a little over $22,000.00. I have been shopping Allroads for a while and this is the best price I have come across. They were asking $25,000.00 for it and even that was a better asking price than most. It took me a while to talk them down but eventually got them to where we wanted to be.
I have been looking for 17"s either to purchase outright or swap the 18"s for. I would rather find a some to purchase so that I have Summer and Winter tires mounted and ready to install. Even though I work in a dealership it is still a pain to mount and dismount twice a year.
Mark


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (ak_runner)*

$22k is a steal for that car, i don't blame you!
be careful about that warranty.... Audi made all warranties non-transferable after August of 2007 (ask me how i know!







)
so i'd call audi directly and tell them the situation and ask if that warranty will transfer to you. i bought a CPO car that was "still under factory warranty" and when i had to replace a thermostat 3 months after i bought it, i was informed by my local dealership of Audi's cancellation of the transferability of factory warranties a couple of months prior. grrrr
i will say though, that even if the warranty doesn't transfer, i wouldn't let that be a deal-breaker... that price is pretty solid.


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

That is a steal








same exact car I was looking at. I mean exact car in Riverside, CA








lost out to an Alaskan







in my own state where I reside. kidding. Enjoy it man that is a great deal on a nice car from what I can tell.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (vwpanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpanic* »_same exact car I was looking at. I mean exact car in Riverside, CA










wow, really? what are the odds?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
wow, really? what are the odds?










The odds get better - - - I am conversing with both these gentlemen through IM.








The world is not so big anymore is it?


----------



## ak_runner (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (vwpanic)*

If it is any consolation to you I have not found some of the staff at this dealership to be very competent. It has taken a month to close the deal, I have had email, voice mail, and phone conversations with at least seven different people. Each one seemingly knowing nothing about the status on the deal. The Sales Manager and F & I Managers have been better, as they should but even they do not keep up with where the other left off. The Sales people have been less than I would expect for a M/B, Porsche, and Audi store. It is no wonder that dealerships get such a bad name. I admit that my standards for a dealership are high as I have spent most of the last 25 years working in them. The last 14+ where I am at now, and though not perfect we try to do it the correct way.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (ak_runner)*

that level of service would be considered poor even in a used car "buy here pay here" lot. i can't believe that no one knows what's going on. i used to be a car salesman (don't laugh).... your salesman should be the single point of contact to update you on the status.
considering he's your salesman and will be getting the commission, he should earn his money by servicing you during the process fully. If your salesman is not handling the deal in a satisfactory manner, i'd implore you to bring this to the attention of the sales manager and let it be known that you are NOT satisfied with the service there.
is this an actual audi dealership or a used car lot?


----------



## ak_runner (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Have no fear, I spoke with both a Sales Manager and the General Sales Manager. I agree fully that the Sales person I started with should be the main point of contact until the deal is done or at least on the F & I desk for processing. No financing needed as this is a cash purchase. I can't laugh at you for having sold cars as I have spent most of the last 25 years working in the industry. Mostly in dealerships, and have spent years in Sales(3+), Service(2+), and Parts(too many). If I were a local customer I am sure that the transaction would have gone more smoothly. But shopping from afar creates delays that carry things over from one day to the next and the person you started with is not always on duty so you end up with someone else. Then out of the blue another salesperson calls to try and close the deal but never gives direct answers and when pushed defers to the typical sales speak that says nothing. I asked them to confirm the RDR date and it took several emails for me to get through to them that the date they claimed was incorrect. A fact I confirmed both locally and from paperwork on the cars history that they faxed me but evidently did not read themselves. I was even going to offer their parts dept the chance to sell some rubber floor mats and splash guards if they would be competitive with what I can get elsewhere. I asked one of the salespeople in a email and instead of getting me a quote he sent back their phone number, but he typed it wrong. My sales staff would never do that, they come to the Parts Dept. and get the answer for their customers. It is no wonder that the car business gets such a bad reputation, at times it deserves it.
The dealership handles Audi, Mercedes Benz, and Porsche. One would expect better considering the demographics of the clientel for this level of vehicle.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Allroad owner to be! (ak_runner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ak_runner* »_The dealership handles Audi, Mercedes Benz, and Porsche. One would expect better considering the demographics of the clientel for this level of vehicle.









i would have to agree, i would have expected better service from a dealership with that product line. sounds like you have it all under control though, i'm sure you will be happy once this is all behind you and you're driving your nice new car!


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

As long as the car is as advertised, I guess that will be the pay-off.


----------

